# EV data: battery selection



## gregb (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello,
I am curious about batteries so I would like to ask what the main things you look for in a battery when making your choice. I plan on making a excel with information on member used batteries and commonly sold batteries. 

So far I have heard:
cost
watts
weight
cycle life

So far i have this on the chart.
Battery Name- VOLT- AH -LBS- SIZE LxWxH -AH/LBS- SEALED- WARRANTY

Feel free to help me include what is needed and your information.
http://geocities.com/brucedp/evbatt.html -HAS GREAT DETAIL ABOUT BATTERIES FOR EV


----------



## gregb (Dec 3, 2007)

I guess I can somewhat answer my own thread by posting the evconvert calculator reference. Anyone have info to add to this?


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Check the wiki or search the forum and you should be able to find some old posts with various calculators and battery ratings..


----------



## alex (Oct 27, 2007)

http://thebackshed.com/foundryandfibreglass/

Is $1.80 per amp hour cheap?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

alex said:


> http://thebackshed.com/foundryandfibreglass/
> 
> Is $1.80 per amp hour cheap?


 
I looked into these batteries. These are the thundersky batteries, made in mainland China. 

Home page: http://www.thunder-sky.com/home_en.asp

Order page: http://www.thunder-sky.com/order_en.asp

As we can see from the chinese price and the price listed at foundry and fiberglass, the $1.80 is a 10% discount from the base price from the factory.

*gregb*, heres some info on the LFP (lithium iron phosphate) battery that thundersky is selling



Energy density: 99wh/kg (this is based on the model TS-LFP90AHA - the yellow one)

*cost : ~$0.55/wh* (this is at the $1.80 rate, instead of the $2.00 rate, but does not include BMS and other accessories)

Cycle life: [email protected] 80% DOD or [email protected] 70% DOD

Calender life: no one knows, these batteries are still very new, but Lithium Iron Phosphate is said to be better than older Lithium polymer, so I'm guessing about ten years, maybe more.



I am not completely sure how reliable these batteries are, initial reports are good though, dispite thundersky's poor record in the past. I am still trying to track down people who have used them in their EVs to find out how they have performed.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Got some more info here:

http://www.plasticlabels.ca/index_files/compareEVbatteries.htm


----------



## pandaran (Nov 13, 2007)

Ah! It requires a password and tried to get me stuck in a loop of "What's the password? No, that's not it. What's the password? etc." popups. *ph34r*
Do you know the login/pass, if you're allowed to share?


----------

